# Payment declined from Visa4UK



## akount (Aug 13, 2011)

Hello,

My fiancee and I just finished completing the fiance visa application form, and booked an appointment for her biometrics. We just went to pay for the visa, and her card was declined. She contacted her bank, and was told the site was currently connected to 'fraud' and would need to be looked at again to make a decision to whether or not to allow a payment to it. 

I have no idea what we can do to continue our application, since we can't pay online. Has anyone else experienced this? Is there any other way we can pay for the visa, or talk to anyone who can help us?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

akount said:


> Hello,
> 
> My fiancee and I just finished completing the fiance visa application form, and booked an appointment for her biometrics. We just went to pay for the visa, and her card was declined. She contacted her bank, and was told the site was currently connected to 'fraud' and would need to be looked at again to make a decision to whether or not to allow a payment to it.
> 
> I have no idea what we can do to continue our application, since we can't pay online. Has anyone else experienced this? Is there any other way we can pay for the visa, or talk to anyone who can help us?


I know from your previous posts that your fiancée is in US so she is applying for her visa there. If it's an issue with her card, only her bank can authorise the transaction.
But she can use your UK card to pay for her visa (though you will be charged transaction fee depending on the card you hold). Or someone else's US card, like her parents'. The name on the card doesn't matter.


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

That happened to me, too, when I applied. The bank the card is associated with wouldn't let the payment go through because it's being withdrawn from the UK and they put a hold on the account. I'm thinking because she probably used her card in the US and then all of a sudden there's a withdrawal from the UK. Big red flag for banks. It's as easy as calling your bank's fraud department and they will take the hold off. It took a couple hours, but then it went through the second time.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------

